# Que es el termino Namur??



## sanfor45 (Mar 6, 2012)

Buenas. he estado revisando en varios modulos de entrada de señales digitales y diferentes sensores para aplicaciones industriales donde encuntro el termino NAMUR, alguien me podri decir que es esto, a que se refiere. 
Gracias


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Mar 6, 2012)

No se hay varias norma Namur


----------



## sanfor45 (Mar 7, 2012)

Ok para ser mas especifico, tengo dos casos donde me aparece el termino NAMUR.
El 1) es un modulo de entrada digital. Que hace referencia a "Namur sensor DIN EN60947-5-6"
El 2) es un sensor magnitico que me dice que tiene saliad NAMUR.

Agradesco cualquier colaboración, porque no logro concretar a que hacen referencia, no se si sera por lo mismo que dice SSTC que hay varias normar NAMUR.


----------

